# LF DIY Egg Tumbler



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

:lol:If anyone has any info or plans or insight, lemme know, i've got some insight on how I want to do it but not sure how I'm going to do it and considering i have 3 females holding right now(just) I would like a tried and proven system that can be done fairly cheaply and just below hi priced.

Show me what ya got people.....


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Rob,
I just put eggs in a net under the outfall of one of my hang on back filters

Another method is one of the net breeder boxes with an airstone below it.


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Haven't had any experience with egg tumblers, but the ones shown in these links look like they should do the job easily enough and is cheap to build as well.

DIY Budget Egg Tumbler

DIY - Egg Tumbler #2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 2 used one for $15 / both
I used one of them back in the days when I was breeding my kitumba zaire frontosa and other mouth breeder african...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/some-new-used-equipment-nov-21-2011-a-4851/


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

mikebike said:


> Hi Rob,
> I just put eggs in a net under the outfall of one of my hang on back filters
> 
> Another method is one of the net breeder boxes with an airstone below it.


The only thing that worries me is that the rest of my Africans could possibly grab hold of any eggs from underneath the net, these little bastages are pretty smart.

Rob


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Also from what I have seen on you tube, all the air stones are on top, should the air stone be on top for suction or should it be on the bottom for suppling air and blowing upwards for Egg movement???


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

charles said:


> I got 2 used one for $15 / both
> I used one of them back in the days when I was breeding my kitumba zaire frontosa and other mouth breeder african...
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/some-new-used-equipment-nov-21-2011-a-4851/


Hey Thanks Charles, if I Can't get one made up that works properly then i may just make a visit out yer way..

Rob..


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I can tell you how i made one for less than $2. PM if you want.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

hey it works, heres my homemade egg tumbler, housing is a gravel cleaner, cut a opening 1 inch from the top, siliconed some wire mesh on it, fitted some pantyhose(don't tell my wife) between the main tube and the strainer part of the cleaner so the eggs can rest on. siliconed a sleeve in the top so a piece of 3/16 tubing with air stone can slide up and down for various tumbling strength plus I'm using a Variable air speed pump, and it has a magnet glass cleaner attached with rubber bands to hold it to the glass, and it works great, cost me $0 since I had all this laying around the house in different places.
As you can see there is about 40 eggs in there right now..


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

necessity is the mother of invention


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

sure is, I'm going to have to build another one it seems that I have a OB Peacock holding also..:lol:


----------

